# STAMPARE DA GENTTO su WIN? [RISOLTO]

## adam_z

Ho una LAN con 3 PC (due WIN e uno GENTOO).

Su uno dei PC WIN c'e' una stampante parallela (LBP-660).

Dal secondo PC WIN riesco a stampare.

Dal PC GENTOO non riesco a stampare.

Cosa è già installato su GENTOO.

- samba (e funziona perche' vedo gli altri 2 PC WIN e da questi vedo PC GENTOO);

- cups, foomatic.

Ho installato la stampante via WEB con il seguente uri:

smb://utente:password@123.123.123.123/nome_stampante

(123.123.123.123 -> e' l'indirizzo del PC WIN che ha la stampante).

Ho seguito il manuale di questo sito, che in tre righe dice che il tutto e' molto semplice. Pero' non riesco a stampare. Ho cercato nel forum e con GOOGLE ma tutto quello che ho trovato non e' servito a molto.

Non ho voluto appesantire troppo il post per cercare di far capire il problema, tutto quello che volete sapere ve lo posto su richiesta.

GRAZIE

Adam

----------

## Scen

Se non l'avevi già fatto, ti consiglio di fare riferimento alla Guida alla Stampa in Gentoo.

Comunque, nel tuo caso, penso sia un problema di sintassi.

Come spiegato qua, la sintassi corretta è:

```

smb://username:password@workgroup/server/printername

```

----------

## adam_z

purtroppo non penso

la sintassi della GUIDA (che ho letto e seguito) l'ho provata per prima ma niente.

Poi ho cercato in rete, e nel forum internazionale davano questa sintassi come risolutrice del problema.

CMQ non penso che cambi molto, visto che non uso i nomi di WORKGROUP e PC ma l'indirizzo IP. O sbaglio?

----------

## lopio

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> purtroppo non penso
> 
> la sintassi della GUIDA (che ho letto e seguito) l'ho provata per prima ma niente.
> 
> Poi ho cercato in rete, e nel forum internazionale davano questa sintassi come risolutrice del problema.
> ...

 

ciao

non credo proprio che sia la stessa cosa e che quindi tu debba usare il nome simbolico.

Se dovesse essere invece un problema di driver (non li vedo in cups) potresti provare con la soluzione della stampante postscript virtuale su XP e redirezione di porte (tramite Ghostscript e RedMon)

[url]

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Canon_LBP_2900_with_Samba

[/url]

----------

## adam_z

In precedenza la stampante la avevo attaccata via parallela al PC GENTOO e l'avevo installata con nel seguente modo:

 *installazione stampante su GENTOO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima cosa andare su http://www.boichat.ch/nicolas/lbp660/
> 
> e scaricare l'ultimo driver per la stampante lbp660.
> ...

 

E poi avevo configurato samba perche' da altri PC della LAN si potesse stampare, seguendo la guida HOW-TO cups/samba/... qui nella documentazione.

E successivamente aggiungendo i seguenti passi (visto che i PC WIN non riuscivano a scaricare i driver):

 *passi aggiuntivi wrote:*   

> Il problema, da quello che ho capito, sta in un "difetto" di cupsaddsmb.
> 
> Per superarlo basta lanciare da linea di comando alcune istruzioni.
> 
> Quindi seguire la guida postata su questo sito "HOWTO samba/cups/..." fino in fondo.
> ...

 

 Ora quando installo la stampante via web (localhost:631) e mi fa scegliere la stampante, metto prima la marca (Canon) e poi il modello (LBP-660), quindi ho dei driver. Sono quelli giusti?

----------

## adam_z

x Iopio in particolare:

Ho letto la pagina wiki che mi hai linkato.

E prima di installare i due ghost ho seguito il metodo LPD, cioè:

 *metodo LPD wrote:*   

>  Using LPD
> 
> Note, that it is not necessary to use samba. I've just done this using MS Windows LPD server, included in Windows XP SP2 (As far as I know, it works in any version of Windows 2000/XP, but there are some problems with redmon in Windows XP without SP). It is really easy:
> 
> 1) Install LPD - Control Panel -> Add/Remove programs -> Add/Remove Windows components; then select "Other network file and print services", click details and select "Print services for UNIX"
> ...

 

Inizialmente non faceva nulla. Poi stamattina quando ho acceso il PC WIN con la stampante il firewall mi chiedeva se permettere al servizio che ho attivato al punto 1 sopra, di stare in attesa (listening) alla porta 515. Illuminazione: ho reistallato in PC GENTOO via web la stampante, pero' stavolta indicando la porta 515 (lpd://PC-GENTOO:515/LBP660).

Ora ho provato a stampare la pagina di prova, e nel PC WIN vedo il lavoro accodato, la stampante parte anche, pero' smette quasi subito, senza neanche prendere il foglio. E circa ogni 30 sec la stampante riparte ma sempre con lo stesso risultato (inizia a fare rumore, ma smette quasi subito). Sai dirmi qualcosa?

----------

## makaveli87

Mi accodo in questa discussione.... ne non va bene ne apro un'altra....

Io ho una stampante collegata all'airport.

Da tutti i computer (win, mac e ho provato anche kubuntu) viene configurata tramite protocollo TCP/IP con il seguente indirizzo:

192.168.1.3:9100 La stampante è una epson R220.

Da gentoo non trovo quel protocollo per collegarmi alla stampante. Cosa posso fare??

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## adam_z

ho provato a scegliere marca e modello della stampante, lasciando il resto invariato (quindi stampa il LPD con uri lpd://PC-WIN:515/LBP660), e quando provo la stampa mi dice Remote host did not accept data file.

Ho provato anche ad indicargli il file *.PPD che usavo quando la stampante era collegata al PC-GENTOO, ma la risposta e' sempre quella: Remote host did not accept data file.

Forse ho interpretato male le tue parole, se hai qualche altro consiglio ti sarei grato.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## adam_z

si l'ho messo ad avvio automatico.

E poi con LPD e RAW->queue mi manda una stampa che vedo nella coda stampante del PC-WIN, che la stampante (come mi hai detto tu) non riesce a stampare, invece se metto canon->lbp660 mi dice Remote host did not accept data file.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lopio

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> x Iopio in particolare:
> 
> Ho letto la pagina wiki che mi hai linkato.
> 
> E prima di installare i due ghost ho seguito il metodo LPD, cioè:
> ...

 

ciao 

scusa il ritardo per la risposta.

Purtroppo il metodo da te usanto io non l'ho provato perche' mi son limitato al caso ghostview e redirezione di porta...

----------

## adam_z

non l'ho fatto perchè non so come si fa a reindirizzare la stampa su file.

se non e' difficile ci provo.

----------

## lopio

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> non l'ho fatto perchè non so come si fa a reindirizzare la stampa su file.
> 
> se non e' difficile ci provo.

 

ciao

quando aggiungi la stampante virtuale postscript nelle impostazioni di stampa ci metti file locale (e puoi provare subito con il test se crea veramente tale file).

A mio parere la strada postscript andrebbe pubblicizzata di piu' perche' puo' essere sempre una valida strada per molti alternativa per altri unica  possibile se i driver linux non esistono

----------

## Scen

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Ho una LAN con 3 PC (due WIN e uno GENTOO).
> 
> Su uno dei PC WIN c'e' una stampante parallela (LBP-660).
> 
> Dal secondo PC WIN riesco a stampare.
> ...

 

Dove lavoro ho una situazione simile (le stampanti però sono una decina).

Nei vari client Windows ho creato un utente generico "stampa" appartenente al gruppo "Guests", ho condiviso la stampante, e nel server Linux, in CUPS, ho configurato le varie stampanti utilizzando

```

Device -> Windows Printer via SAMBA

Device URI -> smb://stampa:password@<NOME_LOCALE_PC>/<nome_pc>/<nome_condivisione_stampante>

```

I client sono Windows XP Professional, la voce <NOME_LOCALE_PC> è il "workgroup" locale della macchina, che corrisponde al nome della macchina (tutto in maiuscolo).

Es. Macchina Windows XP chiamata "pippo", condivide una stampante con il nome "pluto", utilizzando l'utente locale guest "stampa" del client Windows:

```

smb://stampa:password@PIPPO>/pippo/pluto

```

Ho inserito in /etc/hosts la mappatura indirizzo ip -> nome macchina e tutto funziona a dovere. L'unica accortezza è installar.e per CUPS i driver di stampa necessari (nella mia situazione ho tutte stampanti laser HP per cui mi è bastato installare net-print/hplip).

La cosa carina è che puoi sfruttare le stampanti configurate in cups dagli altri client Windows XP/2000, installando le stampanti come stampanti di rete (sfruttando quindi il protocollo IPP), e utilizzando l'indirizzo http://server_linux:631/printers/nome_stampante_in_cups., così vengono installate in modo "globale" nel client Windows (a differenza dell'installazione come stampante condivisa, che installa la stampante localmente per il singolo utente).

----------

## adam_z

x Scen

ho letto tutto il post, e mi hai dato qualche spunto ora provo e poi ti faccio sapere.

(solo una cusiosità, la stampante e' su un PC-WIN, giusto? Altra cosa, se il PC-GENTOO e' spento, gli altri PC-WIN non riescono a stampare, vero?)

x Iopio

non ho capito come reindirizzare la stampa su file.

1) lo devo fare sul PC-WIN, vero?

2) Ho guardato le proprietà della stampante enon c'e' nessuna opzione al riguardo (mai una cosa facile!), puoi dirmi passo-passo cosa devo fare?

Ancora GRAZIE a tutti.

----------

## Scen

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> la stampante e' su un PC-WIN, giusto?

 

Sì

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Altra cosa, se il PC-GENTOO e' spento, gli altri PC-WIN non riescono a stampare, vero?

 

Se sui PC-WIN hai configurato la stampante disponibile tramite CUPS, no, non riescono a stampare.

----------

## adam_z

Mettendo come dici tu (pero senza utente:password):

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Device -> Windows Printer via SAMBA
> 
> Device URI -> smb://stampa:password@<NOME_LOCALE_PC>/<nome_pc>/<nome_condivisione_stampante> 

 

nel log di cups trovo:

 *LOG wrote:*   

> E [08/Jan/2007:14:44:52 +0100] [Job 95] No ticket cache found for userid=0
> 
> E [08/Jan/2007:14:44:52 +0100] [Job 95] Can not get the ticket cache for root

 

Sai qualcosa?

MODIFICA: aggiungendo user:password all'uri (smb://...), non mi da nessun errore. il log

 *LOG wrote:*   

> I [08/Jan/2007:15:08:26 +0100] Job 98 queued on "LBP-660" by "root".
> 
> I [08/Jan/2007:15:08:26 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 4480) for job 98.
> 
> I [08/Jan/2007:15:08:26 +0100] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 4481) for job 98.
> ...

 

pero non stampa, e nella coda di stampa del PC-WIN (con stampante) non c'e' nulla. Pero' tra i PC c'e' un po' di traffico sulla porta 445. Ho provato anche a impostare la porta 139, il traffico c'e' (poco) ma la coda di stampa e' sempre vuota. Nel PC-GENTOO non da' alcun errore, e anzi la coda di "job" si svuota. Consigli?

----------

## adam_z

Ho provato il metodo "base" che mi hai linkato (quello con ghostscript, ghostscript view, e redmon) e funziona. E tutto sommato e' molto semplice (all'inizio mi ero un po' spaventato vista il numero di passaggi).

Rispondo alle domande lasciate in sospeso:

- usando il metodo via LPD con il servizio messo a disposizione da WINXP, il file inviato alla stampante e' lo stesso che crea quando si "stampa su file". File che gsview permette di visualizzare e anche di stampare. Quindi facendo 2+2, non riuscivo a stampare perche' la stampante non comprende questo linguaggio e ha bisogno di un SW che glielo codifico (sbaglio?).

GRAZIE INFINITE a TUTTI!

----------

